# Clear Panel



## Daywalker (Sep 4, 2005)

Hey guys, I just have a quick question. I have been doing extensive modifications to my computer lately (It was a Dell 4600, but almost everything in it is new now), and I just wanted to know if there was anywhere that sold clear side panels by themselves. Currently, I only have the original Dell box. I want to make my case look cooler, but do not want to bother with re-installing all of my new hardware in a brand new case. So, do you know of anywhere that sells clear side panels by themselves? An answer would be much appreciated.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

i think the only way you can get around this would be to go down to your local hardware shop and buy some perspex a little larger than your case side. Remove the side panel and use a dremmel or small grinder and to cut out a window that you have traced onto the side of your case side. Find some cool looking bolts and use them to fix the perspex to the inside of your case side after you have trimmed it down so it fits. You can cut holes for a side fan and get some cool grills. 
I think some mod shops sell window kits also like http://www.xoxide.com/


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

blackduck30 said:


> i think the only way you can get around this would be to go down to your local hardware shop and buy some perspex a little larger than your case side.


i like that idea, but what about ESD safe perspex? i'm not finding anything online.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Thats what im doing... im modding my Packard bell. Places like Homebase and B&Q sell the Perspex but its all Scrached... im lucky enough to get a clean bit from my uncle and will be adding some nice Fans etc... Make sure the Perspex is Not too scratched before you but it ( if its from a DIY store ):wink:


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

That's odd....all the Plexiglas (that's what Perspex is called over here) I've seen sold has a protective paper covering both sides to keep it from getting scratched. :4-dontkno


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

yeah we have the same in the UK, but because its a warehouse its scratched to bits ( dont know how, but everybit ive seen has a unpleasent look )


----------



## Daywalker (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks for all of the responses, this really helped. I'm deciding if I should go with the plexiglass idea or not. Very interesting.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Should be a fairly simple project (sounds fun, too). What with the right tools, of course!


----------



## -d- (Jun 18, 2006)

Sounds cool. I was gonna say get an acryilic side window and superglue it on or something


----------

